# Painting over nicotine stains



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm sure this is a pretty old topic, but I just wanted some quick advice. I'm preparing a bid for a property with some moderate-to-heavy nicotine stains on the walls. Here's my plan:

Wash with TSP, then water to remove the bulk of stains.

2 coats SW ProMar 200 Zero.



Client wants an off-white for the color. I'm concerned about bleeding. I know the best option is to prime, but do I need to? Stains aren't the worst I've ever seen but it's noticeable.

I should add that they're not concerned with the smell, just with sight.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Well if they don't want to see it.. why risk it? I'd rather do 3 coats to start instead of 5 coats total when they call you back.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

That's a good point.


----------



## MJMPainting (Aug 9, 2012)

I pass on a bunch of jobs with bad nicotine damage. I've done a couple jobs where after 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint the nicotine still flashes through. The jobs I do bid on now I ask the customer if they would be able to clean the walls before painting. If they say no, I pass on the job. Scrubbing 10-20 years of nicotine off walls is the nastiest thing I have ever done and I won't do it again.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Pigmented shellac as your primer then 1-2 coats of the finish. It will take care of the smell and the stain. It's expensive but so worth it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

^ Yep. B-I-N shellac based primer. May need two topcoats but this primer will do the job on the stains. Just be sure to wear a good respirator.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BIN is in:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> ^ Yep. B-I-N shellac based primer. May need two topcoats but this primer will do the job on the stains. Just be sure to wear a good respirator.


Now yer talking ! Not as effective as orange shellac but so much better than straight primer. Risky trying to wash nicotine off, really easy to miss spots and then you get bleed thru. Start with a wash and then 1-2-3 to prime Everything.:thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

They are worried about how the nicotene looks, but not worried about how it smells?

These are some weird customers..


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If they're smoking in the home, the stains will come back regardless. Who cares if its bleed through or new.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Used to use the alkyd kilz. worked good. I'm sure bins would work good too.

I wouldn't wash the walls. unnecessary.

a whole house rolled out with kilz is not a pleasant place to be...if I remember right.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish you luck, I too now pass on those job's...


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Oden said:


> Used to use the alkyd kilz. worked good. I'm sure bins would work good too.
> 
> I wouldn't wash the walls. unnecessary.
> 
> a whole house rolled out with kilz is not a pleasant place to be...if I remember right.


Key phrase: "if I remember right."


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have successfully used Zin's Smart Prime to hold back the Nic. I can't argue with BIN, but the SP is much more user and HO friendly. 
If you think it's marginal- I would consider it over BIN.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> I have successfully used Zin's Smart Prime to hold back the Nic. I can't argue with BIN, but the SP is much more user and HO friendly.
> If you think it's marginal- I would consider it over BIN.


 
Still can't get it here in the boonies


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

cover stain oil ,half the price as bin and much easery to use imho.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Just paint it pure white and then when it bleeds it will be off white.Kidding of course.I too have had problems. The key to success I believe is whatever you use as a primer is to give it plenty of dry time. Whether or not to clean actually depends on whether it is flat wall paint on the surface or gloss. If it is flat you cannot clean obviously. 

The harest thing to seal is roof tar/asphalt. This requires using both oil and latex primer. Oil first.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Pretty much standard is to use a good quality oil base primer. 

Using a wb is a gamble.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Pretty much standard is to use a good quality oil base primer.
> 
> Using a wb is a gamble.


 wb?wooster brush?:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

mudbone said:


> wb?wooster brush?:blink::whistling2:



Probably meant Water Based, not wooster brush lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Repaintpro said:


> Probably meant Water Based, not wooster brush lol


Nah... I'm pretty sure he meant Wooster brush. He's kinda' dense that way.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Nah... I'm pretty sure he meant Wooster brush. He's kinda' dense that way.


doh!


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

BTW I vote for the Zinster


----------



## oz_painter (Aug 18, 2012)

as suggested, we use shellac based primer/sealer then 2 coats of what ever


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Repaintpro said:


> BTW I vote for the Zinster


 
is that unique to the down under ?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I bid on a job that had HEAVY nicotine staining on every surface, and our plan was to spray the entire place (walls, ceilings, and trim) with the SW shellac primer and then do two coats of latex. I know the shellac smells, but I wasn't 100% confident in an oil. It turned out that the customer couldn't get their act together so we never ended up doing the job.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ICIs (Glidden) Gripper will do most nicotine damage in one coat. Shellac for heavy smell but it's pointless if they dont replace the carpet too.


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

Odorless Kilz!

Yuk!!! Nicotine stinks!!!!


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the replies. Got the job, bid it accordingly - you guys are good for my bottom line. I'm gonna prime with BIN.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

painter1986 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for all the replies. Got the job, bid it accordingly - you guys are good for my bottom line. I'm gonna prime with BIN.


I'm sure there's some stain out there this primer won't deal with but I've never run across it yet. Same with UMA and bonding problems. For everything else there's Cover-Stain or Smart Prime depending on the situation.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

chrisn said:


> is that unique to the down under ?


Yes...............my spelling is unique


----------

